# Who do we report spammers to?



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

I got PM from "lauv77" which contained the following message, obviously spam. Is there a method for reporting it here?

*REMOVED*


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Got it.
Thanks


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks, I'll erase the original info in the above post so as not to help the spammer.


----------

